# El Queso Bandito



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

About a week after Robin moved in, I went to the store in a moral quandary. I'd noticed he liked cheese, but I was very reluctant to give him any human food. Finally I decided that the occasional bit of cheese was O.K. so I bought some string cheese and rehearsed a monologue of how too much human food was not good for kitties and he shouldn't expect it TOO often. When I got home I took a shred and started to say 'Now Robin' When he climbed me and snatched it. 'Excellent cheese, sir. have you any ale'?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I can relate. I have to put my cat Sparta outside if I want a snack of cheese and crackers, otherwise she is in a frenzy of trying to get at it.


----------

